# Tyco Super Sound Control Tower



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey All Im Bidding On One Of These On Ebay New In Box Thought I Had Er At $25.00. Whats One Worth ?? Has All Kinds Of Sounds And Movements. Are They Hard To Find ?? I Hate To Pass Something Up I Might Not See Again. Any Ideas?? Thanks - Bruce - You All Seem To Be Very Helpful !!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Is that the one that has a race tower....and the lap counter piece connected with the yellow counter arms? I think I have an extra one that's out of box if you just want the piece itself.......


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

yes, just like that. this one also does the engine sounds as you pass the tower, speaks out what lap your on and camera men come out at the end of the race as does a checkered flag guy, let me know and thank you. i bid $27.00 on this one. im losin my mind !!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> yes, just like that. this one also does the engine sounds as you pass the tower, speaks out what lap your on and camera men come out at the end of the race as does a checkered flag guy, let me know and thank you. i bid $27.00 on this one. im losin my mind !!



The one I have also had the passing car sound......I don't remember any camera man figure though.......

I'd have no problem trading this piece off...as I said it's a duplicate. LMK what all you might have for trade.... Brian


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

I probably dont have much you want. I picked up 11 snap on bodies ( Johnny Lightning pull back racers ) they snap on the afx and x- traction chassis. Brown nomad, 69 1/2 metallic green mustang , two tone blue buick grand national, that ugly AMC one with the goofy lookin hood scoop , 4 different color late model chevy luminas. two ferrarri styles and some little two seater that resembles the cobra with a top. I got a pile of old afx and t-jet parts nothing special mostly chassis, armatures , gears, axles and wheels.take cash ??? thanks bruce


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> I probably dont have much you want. I picked up 11 snap on bodies ( Johnny Lightning pull back racers ) they snap on the afx and x- traction chassis. Brown nomad, 69 1/2 metallic green mustang , two tone blue buick grand national, that ugly AMC one with the goofy lookin hood scoop , 4 different color late model chevy luminas. two ferrarri styles and some little two seater that resembles the cobra with a top. I got a pile of old afx and t-jet parts nothing special mostly chassis, armatures , gears, axles and wheels.take cash ??? thanks bruce



Hey Bruce, shoot me an e-mail if you want...... any JL screw on TJet bodies?

I'm also in need of some AFX Magnatraction gears and wheels (to complete a few shelf cars)

I'm also in need of 4 gear AFX chassis...... and 4 gear AFX chassis rear wheels.

Brian [email protected]


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*thanks i dropped you a mail*

[email protected]


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> [email protected]



Bruce, I got your e-mail......but I'm having some problems with my PC...as in it's locked up.....and I guess it's bound for the pc repair shop  

I'll be checking my e-mail from my neighbor's house........ keep in touch...I'll do my best to respond back to you asap. Brian


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> Hey All Im Bidding On One Of These On Ebay New In Box Thought I Had Er At $25.00. Whats One Worth ?? Has All Kinds Of Sounds And Movements. Are They Hard To Find ?? I Hate To Pass Something Up I Might Not See Again. Any Ideas?? Thanks - Bruce - You All Seem To Be Very Helpful !!


Hi,

I have this Tyco Soundtower system - sorry not for sale -. I bought this unit
via ebay USA for $9,- + shipping. It`s a great item, realistic loud engine sound.

[/URL]


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

thanks again brian- tower has been installed- works well>>>>>>>>>>also whats the little battery actually do. it works without it ??????? got the transplant done on the 440. wow .i just one another tower on ebay 12.00 plus.i also have coming 11 chassis and 17 bodies.$37.00.see ya >>>>bruce


----------

